# races at park lane hobbies



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys next races at shop r friday oct 12th and 26th at 7 pm see u guys there.:wave: sry jake


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

How about a race up date? How did every one do. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike won skinny car then Al, Larry, fat tire class was Ed, Al,Mike all with 87 laps all within a straight away real close race, not sure on rest I had to leave early work day on Saturday. Jake got some pictures and video.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Good close racing again. As Ed said, wide class was close and we made each other work for it. Nice win, Ed! Mike and I were only six inches apart for 2nd and 3rd as Mike was right on my back bumper.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the up dates, sounds like the fields are getting closer. Pat


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

What nothing said about the best race of the night the iroc race with the santa fe station wagon bombers they are blast to drive it brings the kid out in all of us.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I really love the IROC wagons. We need pics of those up here!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*iroc cars*

heres pics of the cars enjoy http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww221/honda27-01/IMAG0005-1.jpg


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

hers pics of cars


----------



## jakegt01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think you mean Oct 12th and 26th. Just wanna make sure it is in fact Friday and not Sunday.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Those bodies are great!!! What did you start with?

Tom


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*demo cars*

these r 1967 mercury wagons they r resin bodys i got from a guy here and hes making me more of them.:wave:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cool Honda! Can you have him make a few extra and bring them to the Midwest show? I need a set of those also.

Tom


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Pizza*

Hey Honda, we having pizza yet? LOL. Hope to make it soon, get back in practice and kick your Butt, lol


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

honda27 said:


> hers pics of cars


Great looking field!!!

I predict...... A tie.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

No ties.....fight to the death!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Lol! Well, they look evenly matched!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ah.....but each has it's own charms. Just different enough to be a challenge to adapt to. Since everyone drives each one, it's a real driver's test. We have one set of IROCs for each of four tracks and they are all set up differently. These are definitely the most bizarre.......LOL


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry boys won't be able to make park lane finally got called back to work working late. Later Brian


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I just don't know about your priorites, Brian............LOL


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

unlike you darrell, some of us actually have a real job and a mortgage to cover.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races at park lane*

ok guys here many races at park lane and at jaybos house enjoy http://www.youtube.com/user/jakeperish?feature=CAwQwRs=


----------

